# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Hormonas vegetales: ¿Cómo funcionan en las plantas?

## AgroFórum.pe

Las hormonas son moléculas orgánicas que ya en pequeñas cantidades pueden influir en la fisiología de plantas y animales. En este artículo explicamos cómo funcionan las hormonas vegetales (fitohormonas) en las plantas y cómo promueven su floración. 
Las hormonas se producen en cualquier parte de la planta y se transportan por toda ella. Expresado de forma simplificadora, podríamos decir que se trata de señales que pueden ser emitidas o recibidas por cualquier parte de la planta. Una hoja, por ejemplo, puede enviar una señal a la punta de un tallo para que crezcan flores. Las fitohormonas más conocidas son la auxina, la giberelina, la citocinina, el etileno y el ácido abscísico. Además, se han adjudicado efectos parecidos a los de las hormonas a los brasinosteroides, los salicilatos y los jasmonatos. * Auxina*  articles-planthormones_text_1.gifCharles y Francis Darwin iniciaron en los años 1880 una serie de experimentos que confirmarían la existencia de las hormonas vegetales o fitohormonas. El objeto concreto de sus investigaciones fue la influencia de la luz sobre la dirección del crecimiento en la avena (fototropismo). La fitohormona cuyo efecto se probó en estos experimentos, fue la auxina. 
La auxina se produce en los meristemos apicales de la planta (tanto aéreo como en las raíces) e influye, entre otros, en la absorción de agua, la división celular y la elongación de las células (reblandecimiento de la pared celular). Debido a su efecto se suelen usar distintas formas de auxinas en los preparados estimuladores del crecimiento radicular.   *Giberelina*  articles-planthormones_text_2.gifLa giberelina fue aislada por primera vez en 1935 por el japonés Teijiro Yabuta. La encontró en un hongo que desde hace siglos había causado pérdidas de producción a los arroceros japoneses. Aunque, en primera instancia, la giberelina favorece el crecimiento, más avanzada la temporada de cultivo hace aumentar la presencia de frutos estériles. 
Por lo general, la giberelina acelera el crecimiento por medio de la elongación y división de las células. Estimula la germinación de las semillas y la formación de flores en plantas de día largo. Entre otros, la giberelina se aplica en la fruticultura, para contribuir al pleno desarrollo de peras o uvas no polinizadas. 
La giberelina es para la planta lo que la testosterona para el ser humano. Estimula la formación de propiedades y órganos típicamente masculinos, o sea plantas de tallo alto, con espacios internodales más largos y flores masculinas. Si se utiliza el polen de estas flores para polinizar flores femeninas, se forman semillas que sólo producen plantas femeninas.  articles-planthormones_text_6.jpg*Tallo agrietado a consecuencia de un crecimiento excesivo por aplicación de giberelina.** Citocinina*  articles-planthormones_text_3.gifEl efecto de la citocinina se demostró por primera vez en 1913. 30 años después se descubrió que una sustancia natural presente en la leche de coco era capaz de promover la proliferación celular en plantas. Finalmente, en 1955, se averiguó qué hormona era la responsable de este efecto: la citocinina. 
La citocinina se conoce como hormona que promueve la división celular. Estimula el metabolismo y la formación de flores en yemas laterales lo que la convierte en homóloga de las auxinas. Las concentraciones más altas de citocinina se encuentran en los órganos más jóvenes de las plantas (semillas, frutos, hojas jóvenes, ápices de raíz).  
Concentraciones altas de citocinina en un órgano o tejido determinado llevan a un mayor transporte de azúcares a esta parte de la planta.    *Etileno* 
La aplicación práctica del etileno se remonta al Antiguo Egipto donde se practicaron cortes en los higos para acelerar su maduración. En 1934 se descubrió que las plantas producen su propio etileno siendo capaces de regular ellas mismas la maduración de sus frutos. 
Desde el punto de vista molecular, el etileno es la fitohormona menos compleja y se produce en todos los órganos de la planta. Se trata de una hormona gaseosa que se transporta a través de los espacios intercelulares de las plantas. Promueve la maduración de los frutos, cierto aumento de la talla y la abcisión (caída) de las hojas. 
En determinadas especies vegetales, como la piña, el mango o el lichi, el etileno estimula la formación de flores, pero no así en el caso del cannabis. La aplicación de etileno lleva a plantas más pequeñas y un final muy temprano de la floración.  
Debido a la alta sensibilidad de las plantas al etileno, la concentración se expresa en partes de etileno por mil millones de partes de aire (parts per billion, ppb). En los tomates, las concentraciones de 10 ppb ya pueden tener efecto. Cuando flores que ya están madurando entran en contacto con plantas jóvenes, existe el riesgo de una maduración prematura de las plantas jóvenes, si el etileno producido les llega a través del aire. Ventilando de vez en cuando (una vez al día) se puede evacuar el etileno que se haya generado. Las concentraciones altas de etileno llevan directamente al amarillamiento foliar. 
El etileno se puede acumular también en las raíces si se mantienen demasiado húmedas durante un tiempo prolongado. Posibles efectos son la clorosis foliar, el engrosamiento del tronco, la epinastia (curvatura hacia abajo) de las hojas y una mayor susceptibilidad para enfermedades. En situaciones de estrés, por ejemplo, en caso de enfermedades o daños, la planta produce más etileno y, en consecuencia, se queda más pequeña y adelanta el final de la fase de floración. También el estrés mecánico (por ejemplo, por corrientes de aire causadas por ventiladores) puede causar una producción elevada de etileno que resulta en plantas más pequeñas con troncos más gruesos. Si los ventiladores están demasiado cerca de las plantas, causan un estrés excesivo que puede perjudicar el rendimiento.   *Ácido abscísico*  articles-planthormones_text_4.gifEl ácido abscísico se aisló por primera vez en 1963 y debe su nombre a la palabra latina abscissio (abcisión). El nombre hace referencia a la suposición que el ácido abscísico era responsable de la abcisión (caída) de las hojas y de los frutos. No obstante, más tarde resultó que el etileno tiene una influencia mucho más directa sobre este proceso. 
El ácido abscísico es producido, entre otros, por los cloroplastos de hojas antiguas y posee tanto propiedades inhibidoras (crecimiento) como estimulantes (síntesis de proteínas de almacenamiento en las semillas). Si llega mucho ácido abscísico a los ápices del tronco o de las raíces, la división de células se detiene y la planta entra en latencia. 
El ácido abscísico es una hormona muy importante en situaciones de estrés. Por ejemplo, estimula el cierre estomático en caso de estrés hídrico causado, por ejemplo, por altas temperaturas, una baja humedad ambiental y una CE demasiado elevada del medio de nutrición.  *Fuente: Canna.es | En Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: Artículo: Sepa cómo un grupo de científicos consigue generar electricidad a partir de plantas Artículo: McDonalds retirará pollo y leche con hormonas artificiales en EE.UU. Cómo sincronizar plantas y polinizadores en la era de la incertidumbre climática extractos  vegetales  como plaguicidas CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES

----------

